# Wetterstation Elsner P03 (Wago) an Wago 750-653



## nobody81 (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe heute meine Wetterstation von Elsner (P03 Wago-Edition) angeschlossen. An der Wago habe ich die RS485 Klemme 750-653. 

Folgende Verdrahtung habe ich durchgeführt

Komponente  Anschluss     Komponente   Anschluss

Netzteil          24v+           Wetterstation  1
Netzteil           0 V             Wetterstation  2
750-653         1                 Wetterstation A
750-653         2                 Wetterstation B


Im Codesys habe ich den Funktionsbaustein "FbModbusWeatherStation" eingefügt. bCom-Port mit 1 belegt, siTime ebenfalls mit eins und EnableDAY auf True gesetzt. 

Testweise möchte ich erstmal "nur" die Aussentemperatur auslesen, aber das verwehrt mir die Anlage leider. Da steht einfach nur eine 0

Die GPS-LED in der Wetterstation blinkt (rot). 

Habe ich das ganze falsch verdrahtet? Kann mir jemand helfen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## uncle_tom (19 Oktober 2015)

Mal kurz ins Handbuch geschaut - mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt.

a) falsch angeschlossen - Wetterstation A/B muss auf 1/5 bzw. 2/6 - evtl. A und B mal vertauschen, wenn es nicht klappt.
b) vermutlich Brücken von 1 auf 2 und von 5 auf 6 an der 750-653 nicht vorhanden.


Das steht alles sehr ausführlich incl. Anschlusschema im Handbuch zur 750-653.


----------



## nobody81 (19 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Uncle_tom

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe gerade die Verdrahtung geändert, jedoch ohne besserung  Hast du sonst noch tips?


----------



## nobody81 (19 Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade die Anleitung der RS485 Klemme runtergeladen. Da sind noch die 150Ohm Abschlusswiderstände aufgeführt. Muss ich die wirklich mit einschalten, oder sind die bereist in der Wetterstation drin??


----------



## uncle_tom (19 Oktober 2015)

Bei kurzen Kabellängen, sollte das ganze auch ohne Abschlusswiderstand funktionieren.
Selbst bei langen Kabelwegen mit vielen Teilnehmern habe ich schon öfters die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es teilweise ohne Abschlusswiderstand besser funktioniert als mit.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Schnittstelleneinstellungen (Baudrate, Parität, Stoppbit, Datenbit) aus ?
Stimmt die mit denen der Elsner überein ? Die Elsner hat laut Beschreibung 19200/8/1/None.
Von der 750-653 gibt es ja unterschiedliche Typen.

Wie sieht es denn mit den LEDs auf der Klemme aus ?
Die Rxd sollte eigentlich flackern, wenn die Elsner was schickt.

Evtl. mal mit einem Terminalprogramm und RS485 Adapter die Elsner an einem PC/Notebook anschließen, und prüfen ob es damit funktioniert.


----------



## nobody81 (10 November 2015)

Hi uncle_Tom, 

bin heute endlich mal aufs Dach gekommen und habe die Abschlusswiderstände angebracht. Nachdem ich dann noch A/B getauscht habe wie von dir beschreiben fängt die RxD tatsächlich das blinken an. Jetzt muss ich leider feststellen dass du voll ins schwarze getroffen hast. ich habe die Standard-Klemme mit Übertragung 9800 und die Elsner verlangt 19200. Kann man da was machen oder muss ich mir ne neue Klemme holen ??


----------



## Klingone22 (1 Dezember 2015)

Morgen!

Weiss jemand eine alternative zu Elnser P03? Ich such etwas kostengünstigeres mit gleichen / ähnlichen / bessren Umfang. EUR 308 ist kein Schnäppchen. Gebraucht findet man so was auch nicht. 

Keiner was zu verschenken? (es ist ja bald Weihnachten....gibt natürlich eine paar Flaschen österreichischen Wein als Gegengeschenk  )

Gruß, 

K.


----------



## nobody81 (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo  nochmal, 

lässt sich da was machen mit der Klemme bzw. der Wetterstation oder muss ich mir wirklich ne neue RS485 Klemme besorgen??


----------



## NieZuSpaet (1 Dezember 2015)

@Klingone22: der Multisensor von Eltako ist Baugleich bis auf die DCF Uhr, GPS und die Sendefrequenz (1,3 Sekunden,wenn ich mich recht erinnere) 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Balu6811 (22 Dezember 2015)

Hallo nobody81,

wenn ich deine Einstellungen am Baustein richtig verstanden habe, hast du den com port mit 1 belegt. Versuche mal die Einstellung mit com port 2, da der Controller seine interne serielle Schnittstelle mit 1 belegt. Somit sind alle folgenden seriellen Schnittstellen ab 2 zu belegen.


Gruß
Michael


----------

